# CPC~A Lexington Ky Seeking xternship



## gwennie6 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi all-am willing to serve an xternship for FREE if I must!  Anything to get my foot in the door! 

 Thanks,
Mary

mmelam@gmail.com


----------

